# Baby Got Back!



## MJH (Jun 26, 2006)

Yes I started another journal but jumped all over the place on my diet so this time I'm starting a Baby Got Back journal to stay. Obviously my training is going to be based on the Baby Got Back program that was written by WBB member Built. Basically the split is as follows:

1- Horizontal Push/Pull
2- Quad Dominant Legs
3- Vertical Push/Pull
4- Hamstring Dominant Legs

And its a lot of 5x5, and then some accessory work. Awesome split, tons of fun, and I throw in biceps on quad day and triceps on hamstring day. My diet is going to be logged on FitDay.com and its going to a basic isocaloric diet with some small cheats here and there. 

Any questions/comments/suggestions please feel free to post.


----------



## MJH (Jun 26, 2006)

Monday; 6-26-2006


*Horizontal Push/Pull*

*Incline DB Presses*
5 sets of 5 with 85's

*Flat DB Flyes*
3 sets of 8 with the 45's

*Pec-Deck Flyes*
2 sets of 12 with 100 

*Ghetto T-Bar Rows*
5 sets of 5 with 250

*Hammer Strength Rows*
3 sets of with 190

*Rope Cable Rows*
2 sets of 12 with 120 

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline. 


Diet- 

Preworkout: 2 scoops of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk
Postworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1/2 cup of oatmeal
Meal 2: 2 scoops of whey protein + 1 cup of 2% milk + 2 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 3: 2 grilled chicken breasts, mixed vegetables
Meal 4: 5 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 5: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk 
Meal 6: yogurt smoothie 
Meal 7: tuna + mayo

Total Calories: 2,442
Total (g) Protein: 239g
Total (g) Carbs: 146g
Total (g) Fat: 104g


Sleep- 7 hours.

Weight- 212.5 lbs.  Pretty high, my goal is to get down to around 195 lbs.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 26, 2006)

Lookin good man!  Hows the mrs. doing?  Or did you move on to another


----------



## MJH (Jun 26, 2006)

*DeadBolt* 
Same girl, man, c'mon. And she's unbelievable, to say the least.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 27, 2006)

M.J.H. said:
			
		

> *DeadBolt*
> Same girl, man, c'mon. And she's unbelievable, to say the least.


  Glad to hear it!


----------



## MJH (Jun 27, 2006)

*DeadBolt:* I'm happier than ever, bro.


----------



## MJH (Jun 27, 2006)

Tuesday; 6-27-2006


*Quad Dominant Legs*

*ATF Squats*
5 sets of 5 with 245

*Hyperextensions*
3 sets of 8 with a 25

*Leg Extensions*
2 sets of 12 with 180

*Spider Curls*
5 sets of 5 with 75

*DB Hammer Curls*
2 sets of 10 with the 35's

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline.


Diet-

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, whole-grain english muffin
Postworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1/2 cup of oatmeal
Meal 1: 3 scoops of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk + 4 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 2: 2 cans of tuna + mayo
Meal 3: 1% cottage cheese + non-fat yogurt
Meal 4: 4 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 5: yogurt smoothie 

Total Calories: 2,724
Total (g) Protein: 282g
Total (g) Carbs: 169g
Total (g) Fat: 104g


Sleep- 6-7 hours. Quite a few cardio workouts with the girlfriend, as well, lol.

Weight- 207.5 lbs. Odd drop in weight today, not too bad at all. Maybe I'll reach 195 lbs. sooner than I thought.


----------



## MJH (Jun 28, 2006)

Wednesday; 6-28-2006


*Vertical Push/Pull*

*Seated DB Presses*
5 sets of 5 with the 70's

*Seated DB Lateral Raises*
3 sets of 8 with the 25's

*DB Shrugs*
2 sets of 12 with the 90's

*Pull-Ups*
5 sets of 5 with +25

*Crossbench DB Pullovers*
3 sets of 8 with a 65

*CG Cable Pulldowns*
2 sets of 12 with 120

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline. 


Diet- 

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein, whole-grain english muffin
Postworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1/2 cup of oatmeal
Meal 1: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1/2 cup of oatmeal
Meal 2: whole-wheat tuna sandwich
Meal 3: tuna + mayo
Meal 4: 4 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 5: 1% cottage cheese + non-fat yogurt

Total Calories: 2,639
Total (g) Protein: 263g
Total (g) Carbs: 192g
Total (g) Fat: 89g


Sleep- 6-7 hours?


----------



## MJH (Jun 28, 2006)

I took a progress picture tonight at work and here's how my midsection looks right now, hopefully after I drop another 10 lbs. or so my abs will come out a bit more, we'll see.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 28, 2006)

Leanin out nice...def gettin close!!


----------



## MJH (Jun 29, 2006)

*DeadBolt:* Thanks buddy, and I agree that I'm getting somewhat closer to my goal but I want to drop another 7-9 lbs. or so especially around my midsection. Right now I'm taking Lipoderm-ULTRA preworkout so that seems to be have a nice effect, also.


----------



## MJH (Jun 29, 2006)

Thursday; 6-29-2006


*Rest*

*Cardio*
10 minutes of HIIT interval training on the treadmill + 10 minutes of incline walking, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline. My intervals looked like this today:

1- 3.0 MPH
2- 6.0 MPH
3- 3.0 MPH
4- 7.0 MPH
5- 3.0 MPH
6- 8.0 MPH
7- 3.0 MPH
8- 9.0 MPH
9- 3.0 MPH
10- 10.0 MPH


Diet-

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein
Postworkout: MRP shake
Meal 1: whole-wheat tuna sandwich
Meal 2: MRP shake
Meal 3: 4 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 4: 3 scoops of whey protein + 1 cup of 2% milk + 2 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 5: 1/2 whole-wheat ham sandwich

Total Calories: 2,477
Total (g) Protein: 276g
Total (g) Carbs: 106g
Total (g) Fat: 107g


Sleep- 5 hours. Had a late night heart to heart with the girlfriend though, so it was worth it. 

Weight- 207.5 lbs. Not bad.


----------



## MJH (Jun 30, 2006)

Friday; 6-30-2006


*Hamstring Dominant Legs*

*Platform SLDL* 
5 sets of 5 with 255

*Leg Presses*
3 sets of 8 with 410

*Good Mornings*
2 sets of 12 with 95

*Skullcrushers*
5 sets of 5 with 95

*One-Arm DB French Presses*
2 sets of 10 with a 30

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline. 


Diet- 

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein, whole-wheat english muffin
Postworkout: MRP shake, 1/2 cup of oatmeal
Meal 1: whole-wheat tuna sandwich
Meal 2: MRP shake
Meal 3: 2 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 4: salad + oil & vinegar dressing
Meal 5: 1% cottage cheese + mandarin oranges

Total Calories: 3,084
Total (g) Protein: 306g 
Total (g) Carbs: 225g
Total (g) Fat: 109g


Sleep- 6 hours.

Weight- 206.5 lbs. Down a pound, which is always a good thing.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 30, 2006)

Solid workouts...yea Im at 207 right now but would love to get down to about 190.  No desire to be shredded lol just keeping the fat in check.


----------



## MJH (Jun 30, 2006)

*DeadBolt:* I feel the same way man, I'm trying to diet down to just under 200 lbs. and seeing how I feel at that point. I'd really like to hover around 195-197 lbs. I took another progress picture tonight, lol. None of these are really progress pictures by the way they're pictures for my girlfriend when I'm at work, but they give an idea of my progress.


----------



## MJH (Jun 30, 2006)

Updated picture, weighed in this morning at 206.5 lbs. Not too bad at all, actually.


----------



## MJH (Jul 2, 2006)

Saturday; 7-1-2006


*Horizontal Push/Pull*

*Dips*
5 sets of 5 with +70

*Pec-Deck Flyes*
3 sets of 8 with 180

*Incline DB Flyes*
2 sets of 12 with the 30's

*Bentover Rows*
5 sets of 5 with 225

*Seated Cable Rows*
3 sets of 8 with 180

*Bentover DB Lateral Raises*
2 sets of 10 with the 20's


Diet- 

Meal 1: whole-wheat english muffin, 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk
Meal 2: MRP shake
Meal 3: 1 bag of almonds
Meal 4: grilled chicken ceasar wrap
Preworkout: 3 scoops of whey protein + 1 cup of 2% milk + 2 tbsp. peanut butter
Postworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1/2 cup of 2% milk, whole-grain cereal
Meal 5: 4 tbsp. peanut butter 

Total Calories: 3,013 	 
Total (g) Protein: 258g
Total (g) Carbs: 217g
Total (g) Fat: 132g


Sleep- 6 hours.


----------



## MJH (Jul 2, 2006)

Sunday; 7-2-2006


*Quad Dominant Legs*

*Leg Presses*
5 sets of 5 with 500

*Seated Good Mornings*
3 sets of 8 with 95

*DB Lunges*
2 sets of 12 with the 45's

*Crossbody DB Hammer Curls*
5 sets of 5 with the 60's

*Incline DB Curls*
2 sets of 10 with the 35's

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline.


Diet-

Preworkout: MRP bar
Postworkout: MRP shake
Meal 1: 4 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 2: 2 grilled chicken breasts
Meal 3: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk
Meal 4: 2 cans of tuna + mayo, 1 slice of whole-wheat bread
Meal 5: carved turkey, mixed vegetables
Meal 6: yogurt smoothie

Total Calories: 2,722
Total (g) Protein: 304g 
Total (g) Carbs: 184g
Total (g) Fat: 87g


Sleep- 6-7 hours?

Weight- 206 lbs. Down another 1/2 pound, not bad at all.


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2006)

How tall are ya?


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 2, 2006)

M.J.H. said:
			
		

> Thursday; 6-29-2006
> 
> 
> *Rest*
> ...





Looks good, but from what I have understood from HIIT cardio, it's more like

1 minute: 5 MPH
30 sec: 9 MPH
1 minute: 5 MPH
30 sec:  MPH
etc
etc


----------



## MJH (Jul 3, 2006)

*Double D:* I'm 5'11", bro. 

*BigDyl:* There are tons of different ways to do HIIT cardio the way that I do it is just personal preference, no big deal.


----------



## MJH (Jul 3, 2006)

Monday; 7-3-2006


*Vertical Push/Pull*

*Arnold Presses*
5 sets of 5 with the 60's

*Machine Lateral Raises*
3 sets of 8 with 100

*BTB BB Shrugs*
2 sets of 10 with 245

*BTN Pull-Ups*
5 sets of 5 

*Underhand Cable Pulldowns*
3 sets of 8 with 120

*Stiff-Arm Cable Pullovers*
2 sets of 12 with 40

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline. 


Diet-

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, whole-grain english muffin
Postworkout: MRP shake
Meal 1: 1% cottage cheese + non-fat yogurt
Meal 2: MRP bar
Meal 3: 2 cans of tuna + mayo
Meal 4: 6 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 5: carved turkey + pesto sauce

Total Calories: 2,729 
Total (g) Protein: 267g 
Total (g) Carbs: 181g
Total (g) Fat: 105g


Sleep- 6.5 hours.

Weight- 207.5 lbs. Not too bad at all, up a little, probably water weight.


----------



## Double D (Jul 3, 2006)

5 foot 11 and around 200lbs. is pretty solid. just take that weight loss slowly and try to maintain as much lbm as possible. looking good bud.


----------



## MJH (Jul 4, 2006)

*Double D:* Thanks buddy, appreciate the feedback. Yeah my goal is to be 5'11" and around 195-197 pretty shredded. I don't think thats too crazy of a goal since right now I'm around 206-207.


----------



## MJH (Jul 5, 2006)

Tuesday; 7-4-2006


*Hamstring Dominant Legs*

*Seated Good Mornings*
5 sets of 5 with 135

*Leg Extensions*
3 sets of 8 with 200

*SLDL*
2 sets of 10 with 225

*Incline Skullcrushers*
5 sets of 5 with 105

*Overhead Rope Extensions*
2 sets of 12 with 60


Diet-

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, whole-grain english muffin
Postworkout: MRP shake
Meal 1: 2 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 2: grilled chicken, dried tomatoes, vegetables, pesto
Meal 3: 1/2 whole-wheat ham sandwich
Meal 4: 2 scoops of whey protein + 1 cup of 2% milk + 4 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 5: mixed nuts

Total Calories: 2,633 
Total (g) Protein: 233g 
Total (g) Carbs: 186g
Total (g) Fat: 112g


Sleep- 6 hours. 

Weight- 208 lbs. Up a little, not sure why. Still must be holding water or something because my diet has been solid.


----------



## MJH (Jul 5, 2006)

Wednesday; 7-5-2006


*Horizontal Push/Pull*

*Incline Bench Presses*
5 sets of 5 with 205

*Cable Crossovers*
3 sets of 8 with 40

*Hammer Strength Bench Presses*
2 sets of 12 with 150

*Bentover Rows*
5 sets of 5 with 225

*Incline DB Rows*
3 sets of 8 with the 50's

*Rope Cable Rows*
2 sets of 12 with 120

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline.


Diet-

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, whole-grain english muffin
Postworkout: MRP shake
Meal 1: 4 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 2: grilled chicken + mixed vegetables + cream of corn
Meal 3: 1% cottage cheese + non-fat yogurt 
Meal 4: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk
Meal 5: yogurt smoothie

Total Calories: 2,605
Total (g) Protein: 225g 
Total (g) Carbs: 233g
Total (g) Fat: 84g


Sleep- 7 hours.

Weight- 206.5 lbs.


----------



## MJH (Jul 6, 2006)

Thursday; 7-6-2006


*Quad Dominant Legs*

*Hack Squats*
5 sets of 5 with 410

*Lying Leg Curls*
3 sets of 8 with 80

*ATF Squats*
2 sets of 10 with 185

*Incline DB Curls*
5 sets of 5 with the 40's

*Reverse Curls*
2 sets of 9 with 85

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline.


Diet-

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, whole-grain english muffin
Postworkout: MRP shake
Meal 1: 2 cans of tuna + mayo, 1 cup of brown rice
Meal 2: 6 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 3: 2 chicken breasts, mixed vegetables, pesto
Meal 4: 2 cups of skim milk
Meal 5: whole-grain waffle + jelly 
Meal 6: 1 chicken breast 

Total Calories: 3,798  
Total (g) Protein: 318g 
Total (g) Carbs: 266g
Total (g) Fat: 166g

Wow, very high in calories today! Didn't mean to go 1K calories over my regular intake, I was just absolutely starving today. Had the munchies, big time. 


Sleep- 7 hours.

Weight- 206.5 lbs.


----------



## MJH (Jul 7, 2006)

Friday; 7-6-2006


*Vertical Push/Pull*

*Hammer Strength Shoulder Presses*
5 sets of 5 with 170

*DB Front Raises*
3 sets of 8 with the 40's

*Seated DB Lateral Raises*
2 sets of 12 with the 20's

*CG Cable Pulldowns*
5 sets of 5 with 180

*Crossbench DB Pullovers*
3 sets of 7 with a 70

*Pull-Ups*
2 sets of 10 

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline.


Diet-

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, whole-grain english muffin
Postworkout: MRP shake
Meal 1: grilled chicken breast
Meal 2: 1% cottage cheese
Meal 3: MRP bar
Meal 4: 4 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 5: MRP shake
Meal 6: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk

Total Calories: 2,705
Total (g) Protein: 250g
Total (g) Carbs: 167g
Total (g) Fat: 121g


Sleep- 7 hours.


----------



## MJH (Jul 8, 2006)

Saturday; 7-8-2006


*Hamstring Dominant Legs*

*Seated Good Mornings*
5 sets of 5 with 145

*Leg Extensions*
3 sets of 8 with 200

*Seated Leg Curls*
2 sets of 12 with 150

*Decline Skullcrushers*
5 sets of 5 with 85

*Rope Cable Pressdowns*
2 sets of 12 with 40

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline.


Diet-

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, whole-grain english muffin
Postworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, 2 bagels
Meal 1: 3 chicken breasts + pasta
Meal 2: 1% cottage cheese + non-fat yogurt
Meal 3: 1/2 cup of almonds
Meal 4: 4 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 5: mixed nuts
Meal 6: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk

Total Calories: 4,077
Total (g) Protein: 352g 
Total (g) Carbs: 322g
Total (g) Fat: 162g

Again, WAY high in calories. Not sure what my problem is, I really have to lay off of the marijuana all the time. Thats what is giving me the munchies so damn bad.  


Sleep- 7 hours.


----------



## MJH (Jul 9, 2006)

Sunday; 7-9-2006


*Horizontal Push/Pull*

*Flat DB Presses*
5 sets of 5 with the 95's

*Flat DB Flyes*
3 sets of 8 with the 40's

*Pec-Deck Flyes*
2 sets of 10 with 120

*CG Cable Rows*
5 sets of 5 with 220

*Support Rows*
3 sets of 8 with 145

*Reverse Pec-Deck Flyes*
2 sets of 12 with 60

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline.


Diet- 

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, whole-grain english muffin
Postworkout: 1 cup of whole-grain cereal 
Meal 1: 2 cans of tuna + mayo, brown rice
Meal 2: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk
Meal 3: 2 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 4: 1/4 cup of almonds
Meal 5: 1% cottage cheese + non-fat yogurt

Total Calories: 2,814
Total (g) Protein: 266g
Total (g) Carbs: 239g
Total (g) Fat: 87g


Sleep- 7 hours.

Weight- 206 lbs.


----------



## MJH (Jul 10, 2006)

Monday; 7-10-2006


*Quad Dominant Legs*

*Leg Presses*
5 sets of 5 with 500

*Platform SLDL*
3 sets of 8 with 225

*DB Lunges*
2 sets of 12 with the 45's

*Standing BB Curls*
5 sets of 5 with 95

*Rope Cable Curls*
2 sets of 12 with 40

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline. 


Diet- 

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, whole-grain english muffin
Postworkout: MRP shake
Meal 1: 2 chicken breasts, 1 cup of brown rice
Meal 2: MRP shake
Meal 3: 2 scoops of whey protein + 1 cup of 2% milk
Meal 4: 7 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 5: 1/4 cup of almonds

Total Calories: 3,395
Total (g) Protein: 297g
Total (g) Carbs: 252g
Total (g) Fat: 135g


Sleep- 7.5 hours.

Weight- 206.5 lbs.


----------



## MJH (Jul 11, 2006)

Tuesday; 7-11-2006


*Vertical Push/Pull*

*Reverse-Grip Military Presses*
5 sets of 5 with 115

*DB Military Lateral Raises*
3 sets of 5 with the 15's

*Upright Rows*
2 sets of 10 with 95

*BTN Cable Pulldowns*
5 sets of 5 with 150

*Machine Pullovers*
3 sets of 8 with 100

*CG Pull-Ups*
2 sets of 8 

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill. 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline. 


Diet- 

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, whole-grain english muffin
Postworkout: MRP shake
Meal 1: 2 scoops of whey protein + 1 cup of 2% milk + 6 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 2: whole-wheat ham sandwich
Meal 3: 1/4 cup of almonds
Meal 4: whole-wheat tuna sandwich

Total Calories: 3,119  
Total (g) Protein: 282g 
Total (g) Carbs: 232g
Total (g) Fat: 124g


Sleep- 7 hours.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 12, 2006)

Lookin good bro!  Haven't beena round in a while still looking strong!!!  Hows the mid section coming along?


----------



## MJH (Jul 12, 2006)

*DeadBolt:* Thanks for stopping by buddy, appreciate it. So far everything has been going well. Went way over my calories a few days but nothing too big of a deal. My midsection is okay, still trying to lean out as much as possible. Can't seem to lose this last 7-8 lbs.


----------



## MJH (Jul 12, 2006)

Wednesday; 7-12-2006


*Hamstring Dominant Legs*

*SLDL*
5 sets of 5 with 275

*Leg Extensions*
3 sets of 8 with 200

*Hyperextensions*
2 sets of 12 with a 25

*Seated DB French Presses* 
4 sets of 5 with a 120

*Decline Skullcrushers*
3 sets of 10 with 75

*Cardio*
10 minutes of incline walking on the treadmill, 3.4 MPH at an 8% incline. 


Diet- 

Preworkout: 1 scoop of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk, whole-grain english muffin
Postworkout: MRP shake
Meal 1: whole-wheat ham sandwich
Meal 2: 2 scoops of whey protein + 1 cup of skim milk + 4 tbsp. peanut butter
Meal 3: lean ham + port wine cheese
Meal 4: 1/4 cup of almonds
Meal 5: 2 cans of tuna + mayo, mixed vegetables

Total Calories: 3,216
Total (g) Protein: 276g 
Total (g) Carbs: 248g
Total (g) Fat: 131g


Sleep- 7 hours.

Weight- 207.5 lbs. Up a little, for some reason.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 13, 2006)

Interesting.

Don't think I've ever seen a split like that before. I think I'll go read the article on it. Doing well though.


----------

